# Exo Terra Medium/Tall Terrarium for sale 3 months old



## Leann (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent Condition, 3 months old, only selling due to an upgrade. 

Natural Terrarium Medium/Tall

60 x 45 x 60 cm / 24” x 18” x 24” (WxDxH) 

Comes with a Polystrene Background (a few chips in this as the crickets have been eating it) and Light Unit, Mesh top has a few holes in to allow for a misting system to have previously been used. 


£50.00 - for photos please message me

Collection from Sittingbourne, Kent


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

You coming up to north wales soon? If you are I will take it! If not then the classified section will be a better place for your add!


----------

